# Suche eine Posenrute



## druide (16. März 2010)

Hallo, ich suche eine gute Posenrute. Sie sollte nicht zu schwer sein und man sollte auch Schleien und kleine karpfen damit bewältigen können. Preislich so bis 70 € ! Was könnt ihr mir da ans herz legen ?


----------



## druide (16. März 2010)

*AW: Suche eine Posenrute*

vieleicht diese:

http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...ower-float-sensor-float-posenruten/detail.jsf

oder

http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...n/saenger-pro-t-float-float-ground/detail.jsf

oder
http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...grund-posenruten/kogha-camou-float/detail.jsf

was meint ihr ?


----------



## tenchhunter (16. März 2010)

*AW: Suche eine Posenrute*

Von den dreien würd ich dir die Daiwa ( die leichtere) empfehlen.
Hab sie schon in der Hand gehabt und kann sie dir echt empfehlen, is echt ein feines Teilchen für den Preis!


----------



## druide (16. März 2010)

*AW: Suche eine Posenrute*

in 4,2m oder eher 3,9 m ? sind die ringe groß genug um auch posenstopper zu verwenden ?


----------



## Sourcrowse13 (16. März 2010)

*AW: Suche eine Posenrute*

Also ich fische diese hier!

Ein geniales Teil:

Robinson Diaflex  Pro Match in 4.20m und WG 10-23g

Musste ma googlen!

http://teuro-stopper-shop.de/shop/catalog/details?shop_param=


----------



## druide (16. März 2010)

*AW: Suche eine Posenrute*

@ FloFcBFan: welche Rute ist das ? der link funktioniert nicht richtig !


----------



## Sourcrowse13 (16. März 2010)

*AW: Suche eine Posenrute*

So: 

Der lInk ist hier

http://teuro-stopper-shop.de/shop/category_108/Matchruten.html?shop_param=cid=&

dann gehste auf die Oberste und dann ist links so ein kästchen da musste dann auf 4,20m umstellen und dann Aktualisieren


----------



## nerdwuermle (16. März 2010)

*AW: Suche eine Posenrute*

ich würde mich meinem vorredner anschließen und die daiwa nehmen. hab jetzt speziell diese rute noch nich in der hand gehabt und kann nix zu schnelligkeit, aktion etc. sagen, aber die verarbeitung von daiwa ist normalerweise sehr gut

@flofcbfab: er hat nach ner rute für max. 70 und nich 243,20 euro gefragt^^


----------



## HD4ever (16. März 2010)

*AW: Suche eine Posenrute*

boah .... da kommen ja nur ca 327 verschiedene Ruten in Frage :m


----------



## Ein_Angler (16. März 2010)

*AW: Suche eine Posenrute*



FloFcBFan schrieb:


> Also ich fische diese hier!
> 
> Ein geniales Teil:
> 
> ...





FloFcBFan schrieb:


> So:
> 
> Der lInk ist hier
> 
> ...





Hallo sonst gehts dir aber noch ganz gut oder?

Der TE will 70€ ausgeben keine 200€


----------



## Karpfenfeederer (16. März 2010)

*AW: Suche eine Posenrute*

ich kann die Browning tele strong empfehlen!
is en gutes teil für ca. 60euro

mfg


----------



## Karpfenfeederer (16. März 2010)

*AW: Suche eine Posenrute*

soory heißt ambition tele strong


----------



## Nolfravel (16. März 2010)

*AW: Suche eine Posenrute*

Tele is ja nicht der Bringer.

Ich fische zur Zeit ne Abu Enticer Pro Match.


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## druide (16. März 2010)

*AW: Suche eine Posenrute*

angenommen ich würde jetzt die daiwa nehmen , welche Rolle bis ca. 30 € passt gut dazu ?


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. März 2010)

*AW: Suche eine Posenrute*

Guckst du manchmal in die Kleinanzeigen?

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=179247&highlight=xedion

Was besseres findest du für den Preis nicht.#6


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## druide (16. März 2010)

*AW: Suche eine Posenrute*

was meinen denn die anderen so ? Die mosella wird warscheinlich etwas zu wenig WG für meine zwecke haben, oder ? Also die Daiwa hat etwas mehr !


----------



## Sourcrowse13 (16. März 2010)

*AW: Suche eine Posenrute*

Oh sorry  hatte ich überlesen...#d

Oké dann werfe ich als Rolle mal die Spro Passion 2000 in die Runde


----------



## druide (16. März 2010)

*AW: Suche eine Posenrute*

welche länge würdet ihr bevorzugen ? 3,9 oder 4,2 m ?


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. März 2010)

*AW: Suche eine Posenrute*



druide schrieb:


> was meinen denn die anderen so ? Die mosella wird warscheinlich etwas zu wenig WG für meine zwecke haben, oder ? Also die Daiwa hat etwas mehr !





Mit Sicherheit nicht.

Das ist eine Heavy Match.
Die ist nicht so parabolisch wie gewöhnlich, eher Spitzenaktion.
Die Spitze ist sensibel genug um mitlere Posen zu werfen aber kräftig genug auch für schwere.
Das Rückgrat hält jedem Karpfen bis 20 Pfund stand.

Etwa so wie eine Feederrute.#6


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## druide (16. März 2010)

*AW: Suche eine Posenrute*

wie sind denn die Rutenringe ? Kann man da Posenstopper verwenden oder sind die eher zu klein!?


----------



## angler4711 (16. März 2010)

*AW: Suche eine Posenrute*

Moin!

Das ist das kleinste problem mit den Stoppern, weil die gibt es in verschiedenen größen.
Zu der länge deiner neuen Rute musst du auf deine Uferbeschaffenheit achten, dem entsprechend fählt deine länge aus.

Du schreibst du suchst eine Posenrute, da gibt es 1000 möglichkeiten, das musste mal genauer schreiben was du 
wofür verwenden willst.


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. März 2010)

*AW: Suche eine Posenrute*



druide schrieb:


> wie sind denn die Rutenringe ? Kann man da Posenstopper verwenden oder sind die eher zu klein!?




Ich verwende an Ruten mit kleinen Ringen nur Fadenstopper.
Die rutschen überall durch.

Die Gummi- und Silikonpopel bleiben immer hängen.


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. März 2010)

*AW: Suche eine Posenrute*



druide schrieb:


> was meinen denn die anderen so ? Die mosella wird warscheinlich etwas zu wenig WG für meine zwecke haben, oder ? Also die Daiwa hat etwas mehr !



Danach sollte man nicht gehen.

Zu der daiwa kann ich nix genaues sagen, aber der Preis lässt eine recht parabolische Aktion vermuten.
Das dürfte wiederum dazu führen, daß die Rute etwas schlabberig ist und das angegebene WG wirklich die Obergrenze darstellt.

Ich beschreibe mal kurz die Xedion:

Die Aktion ist spitzenbetont und erinnert entfernt an eine Feederrute  mit mächtig Rückgrat.
Etwa wie eine 2,5 lbs  Karpfenrute.|bigeyes

Trotzdem ist sie feinfühlig genug um kleine, mittlere und natürlich  schwere Waggler zu werfen.

Ein 20 Pf. Karpfen  stellt für diese Ruten kein Problem dar.

Die Beringung ist typisch Matchrute , also relativ klein, auch wenn ich  schon kleinere Ringe sah.

Für eine Matchrute ist sie wirklich schnell, was an der spitzenlastigen  Aktion liegt.
Die meisten Matchruten sind ja eher durchgehend in der Aktion.
Bei dieser rollt die Aktion des Blanks sauber von der Spitze bis zur  Mitte unter Last und dann braucht es schon die Kraft eines Karpfens um  sie noch weiter zu biegen.



|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (17. März 2010)

*AW: Suche eine Posenrute*

Ich suche doch auch so eine Rute #6!

Einigermaßen weit werfen sollte man können, der Durchschnittsfisch wäre ein 2-4 pfünder Karpfen, der ein oder andere Aal oder Zander kann auch nicht ausgeschlossen werden. Außerdem sollte sie recht leicht sein und GUT :l aussehen obendrein!

Apropos Aussehen: Ein durchgehender Kork wäre ein MUSS, also nix Moosgummi oder (noch schlimmer) so eine Gummi-Kork Mischung.

Billig sollte sie natürlich auch sein , ich dachte so an < 70 Euronen. Ich liebäugle sehr mit den neuen Speciland von Cormoran, genauer gesagt, der Speciland Zander. 
Schon jemand Erfahrungen? Oder mit Ruten mit vergleichbaren Spezifikationen?


----------



## Sensitivfischer (17. März 2010)

*AW: Suche eine Posenrute*

Ich weiß ja nicht Leute, aber wer so ne Rute braucht ist tendenziell dämlich, wenn er nicht die Rute von Prof. Tinca kauft, das Dingen ist nur geil.
#6


----------



## Jack2jack (17. März 2010)

*AW: Suche eine Posenrute*

Hab auch schon mal drüber nachgedacht zu mal ich auch die Strong Feeder aus der Serie habe, und die finde ich wirklich gut ....
Aber die Match hat mir etwas zu wenig Ringe um damit auch wirklich fein fischen zu können.....
Ich glaube ich werde mir mal eine Speedmaster und eine Championschoice in die Hand nehmen und mich dann demnächst mal entscheiden.
Wirklich interessant finde ich auch die Drennan 13ft match aber ist nochmal nen bissl teurer.....

Abre alle diese Ruten liegen weit über 70 Euro und wenn du eh nicht unter einer sagen wir mal 12er 14er Vorföchern fischt ist die mit sicherheit um längen besser als jede neue Rute die du für das Geld bekommen kannst.

Ist halt aus der Topreihe von Mosella....

Wieviele Ringe hat eigentlich die Horler light Match von Mosella in 3,90m weiß einer hier oder fischt die vielleicht?

Grüße


----------



## druide (17. März 2010)

*AW: Suche eine Posenrute*

also gibt es noch paar Rutenvorschläge bis max 80 € ? Fürs leichte bis mittlere Posenfischen. Rute sollte aber nicht zu schwer sein !!!
Fischarten von Rotaugen, Schleien und Brassen. Auch nen kleiner Karpfen sollte möglich sein.


----------



## Knigge007 (27. März 2010)

*AW: Suche eine Posenrute*

Moin,

von welcher Xedion ist den hier die Rede....?...... meint Ihr die Evo Cast Feeder oder welche ?


Ich bin auch auf der Suche nach ner Grund und Posenrute.....für Schleie, Brassen und auch mal Forelle mitm Sbiro....weiß nich ob so ne Rute so toll is zum Sbirofischen...gehen tut ja alles nur obs dann so jut ist weiß ich nicht, aber s Sbiro fischen steht aktuell auch nich im Vordergrund.....

Wär am besten wenn das ne 3teilige Steckrute ist die im Transport Zustand max 1,5m lang ist !!!


Wenns die Xedion ist die ich meine, kostet die aber locker das doppelte wie das was TE und auch Kohlmeise ausgeben wollten....ich hatte eigentlich auch mit so 80-max 100€ für die Rute gerechnet.

der ich bin dumm und kann die Xedion nirgends für das Geld finden....

Gruß


----------



## Sensitivfischer (27. März 2010)

*AW: Suche eine Posenrute*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> ...
> der ich bin dumm und kann die Xedion nirgends für das Geld finden....
> 
> Gruß



Für das Geld hatte der Prof. Tinca seine hier im Board angeboten und verscherbelt.
Von daher ist klar, dass du die nicht finden kannst, ist regulär natürlich ne andere Preisklasse.


----------



## joelle (28. März 2010)

*AW: Suche eine Posenrute*

Nimm eine Matchrute ( Sänger )


----------



## Knigge007 (28. März 2010)

*AW: Suche eine Posenrute*

Ohne nachzuschauen, könnt ich wetten Sänger hat nicht nur eine Matchrute.....wär nicht schlecht wenns etwas genauer ginge.

Was ist den an Sbiro Ruten und Matchruten der Unterschied, liegt der in der Aktion oder wie ?

Weil möcht mit dieser Grund und Posen Combo schon auch mal gerne auf Forellen mit Sbiro fischaaaa.......

Dann weiß ich überhaupt nicht was ich für ein WG nehmen soll....da ich aktuell ja nur eine richtige Karpfencombo habe,is das halt wuieder so ein Problem...... Hauptsächlich schin für Schleie,unsere großen Brassen,Forelle und Barsch.....*wohl wieder mal ne Allroundrute die es nicht gibt.....*aber mit paar Abstrichen kann ich fürs erste gut leben !

Combo sollt max 175€ kosten !

EDIT, 

grad n Bericht über Matchruten gelesen, also würden meine Zielfische ja passen...nur halt der liebe Karpfen passt nich so ganz.....weiß auch nich gibt dann wohl Probleme mit der Rolle.....und ne zu starke Matchrute will ich auch nicht....weil ja Hauptfisch Schleie,Brassen,Forellen und so sein soll.....Karpfen ja nur solang wie ich keine 2. Karpfencombo habe....ansonsten muss ich für Karpfen halt weiterhin meine 55g Spinnrute nehmen......*was würdet Ihr an meiner Stelle machen ?*

 Sbirorute würd ich halt im Notfall bzw wenn das damit nich so jut ist ne billige bis 50€ kaufen, muss ja nich immer so teures Zeugs sein !


----------



## Sofafischer (28. März 2010)

*AW: Suche eine Posenrute*

#h
Mein Dealer hatt mir damals die Balzer Diabolo 5 Distance Match angedreht als ich ihn nach einer Posenangel für 1-2g Posen gefragt habe.
Ich bin mit der Rute zufrieden weil ich auch mit größeren Fischen gut klarkomm (70er hecht auf minniwobler, 50er Schleie) 



http://www.rodsworld.de/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=5931


----------



## Knigge007 (29. März 2010)

*AW: Suche eine Posenrute*

Wie ist die hier.....http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...ten/saenger-specialist-ks-ii-match/detail.jsf


Hab ja die KSII Zander Spinne und die gefällt mir eigentlich ganz gut.


Oder die, kostet dann zwar 90-100€ aber das wär grad noch i.O. http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...nger-master-edition-high-end-match/detail.jsf


----------



## Heilbutt (29. März 2010)

*AW: Suche eine Posenrute*

Hallo,
da ich diese Woche eh mal in Schweinfurt bin, werde ich mir diese http://www.angelsport-schirmer.de/s...46017&osCsid=257cdd137508691f9bfca3bdcecc8c73 Ruten mal genau ansehen.
Die gibt´s dort für schmales Geld, und das sind sehr gute "Allroundruten" im herkömmlichen Sinn.
Reine Matchruten mit Wurfgewichten bis ca. 15 gr. finde ich persönlich immer zu einseitig verwendbar, gerade wenn man auch mal im Fluß bzw. mit überbleiten Montagen angelt...

Gruß

Holger


----------



## HD4ever (29. März 2010)

*AW: Suche eine Posenrute*



druide schrieb:


> Hallo, ich suche eine gute Posenrute. Sie sollte nicht zu schwer sein und man sollte auch Schleien und kleine karpfen damit bewältigen können. Preislich so bis 70 € ! Was könnt ihr mir da ans herz legen ?




schnell an zu Lidl ... da kaufen grad alle ein !


----------



## Dunraven (29. März 2010)

*AW: Suche eine Posenrute*

Nach meiner Erfahrung sind da aber die interessanten Dingen verständlicherweise schon schnell ausverkauft. 

Kescher, vor allem die Kunstködertasche und auch die Bißanzeiger sind ganz ok. Das die Ruten überteuert sind sollte klar sein, aber andere Sachen sind eben schon gut zu gebrauchen und günstig. Nimm nur die Kunstködertasche. Die Boxen sind das selbe wie bei der Iron Claw Tasche die man im günstigsten Fall für 25, meist eher für 40 Euro bekommt. Die Tasche selber ist auch ähnlich und sollte von der Quallität her auch vergleichbar sein. 

Dein Witz ist also nur bedingt richtig, wobei Du mit den Ruten (auf die Du Dich ja hauptsächlich beziehst) recht hast.


----------



## Knigge007 (29. März 2010)

*AW: Suche eine Posenrute*

Lidl....looool.......kauft Ihr eure Autos auch beim Bäcker....und euer Brot beim Metzger.......?...hehe:q


Jo das mit dem WG von 15g s mir auch zu wenig, möchte damit hauptsächlich auf Schleie, große Brassen, ,Zander, Forellen aber auch mal auf Karpfen fischen solang mir ne 2. Karpfencombo fehlt.........


Hab eigentlich eher an ne Rute mit 3,9m gedacht(dann 3teilig zwecks Transport).....weiß nicht, ne Sbiro Rute ist doch nichts anderes als ne Match Rute mit ner sehr sensiblen Spitze um auch di kleinsten Zupfer zu bemerken oder (möcht die Rute dann auch mal zum Sbiro fischen nehmen) ?


Die *Sänger Master Edition High End Match *gefällt mir sehr gut die hätte -35g(vielleicht zu wenig i dont know), kennt jemand die Rute und kann was dazu sagen ?

Kostet in 3,9m 99€ das wär so das Maximum was ich dafür ausgeben möchte....

Weiß nett ob man da mit einer Rute hinkommt, oder sind 2 besser...?...eine weichere und eine mit etwas mehr WG...kein plan....


----------



## HD4ever (29. März 2010)

*AW: Suche eine Posenrute*

ich weiß gar nicht was du hast .... 
für den versierten Profiangler sicherlich wohl nix - aber die Freilaufrollen sind klasse und heute hab ich neben der KuKödertasche meinem Lütten (7) das Barschangelset mitgebracht - ich muß sagen da gibts für den Preis nix zu meckern ...
son paar Kleinteile kannst natürlich gleich in die Tonne treten, aber Rute+Rolle vollkommen ok.

aber die ideale Rute für die geplante Verwendung haben die da nicht ... da würde ich auch zu was mit 3,9-4,5m und so ca 20-40g Wurfgewicht raten ...


----------



## pfefferladen (29. März 2010)

*AW: Suche eine Posenrute*



druide schrieb:


> Hallo, ich suche eine gute Posenrute. Sie sollte nicht zu schwer sein und man sollte auch Schleien und kleine karpfen damit bewältigen können. Preislich so bis 70 € ! Was könnt ihr mir da ans herz legen ?


 
Hi,Mosella wurde ja schon genannt.
Xedion wirds "Neu" für den Preis aber nicht geben.
Prestige Power Match kann ich dir aber sehr empfehlen.
Kostet zwar 30,-€ mehr aber es lohnt sich allemal.:k
Traumhafte Rute.
Deine Schleien und kleinen Karpfen sind da kein Thema.:vik:


----------



## Knigge007 (29. März 2010)

*AW: Suche eine Posenrute*

Ja das mit Lidl ist jedem das seine, ich werd da außer Knicklichter und so n Zeugs nichts kaufen.


Zwecks der Rute ich PFosten hab ja vor 3 Monaten selber schonmal nen Thread zwecks ner Grund und Posenrute aufgemacht...da wurden denk ich genug gute Ruten empfohlen...samt Rollen


Die Daiwa Aqualite hat mir Sensitive damals empfohlen und Andal und Co haben auch gute Combo Tipps abgegeben,genau das such ich aktuell....und mittlerweile weiß ich auch ungefähr wa sich damit anfangen will.


----------

